# Was für ein Bachelor bist du?



## Akrueger100 (23 Jan. 2014)

Sagt mir in welchem Fachgebiet hast du deinen Bachelor

gemacht ?

Ich selbst habe meinen Bachelor 1984 im Fachgebiet Verwendung von bedruckter Zellulose zur Dekoration von Innenräumen erworben.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Jan. 2014)

Da du dann Wohl Tapezierer oder Maler bist, habe ich meinen Bachelor in zusammenfügen von natürlich gewachsenen, von Maschienen und Chemikalien veredelten großen Pflanzen zu Haushatsgebräuchlichen Gegenständen gemacht. ​


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Jan. 2014)

Dann bist du wohl Schreiner 

Ich habe die Macht über das Licht


----------



## krawutz (24 Jan. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl Schreiner



Nö, Haschproduzent.

Zur Erklärung für die NSA : Haschproduzenten sind Leute, die neue Arten von Versteckspielen erfinden.


----------



## Max100 (24 Jan. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Macht über das Licht



Dann bist du wohl ein Funkenreißer


----------



## comatron (24 Jan. 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl ein Funkenreißer



Oder ein Funkenmariechen ?


----------



## stuftuf (25 Jan. 2014)

ich habe noch was gescheites an einer richtigen Uni studiert


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Jan. 2014)

krawutz schrieb:


> Nö, Haschproduzent.
> 
> Zur Erklärung für die NSA : Haschproduzenten sind Leute, die neue Arten von Versteckspielen erfinden.



Dachte so Leute stellen diese unnötigen # vor jedes Wort 

Witziger #Thread hier


----------

